# Single battery potentiometer mods



## Chickenstrip (23/4/20)

Does anyone know of any?

I'm looking for one but can't think of any to look for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (23/4/20)

https://www.cloudloungevapery.co.za/collections/mods-mechs/products/tuglyfe-squonk-mech

I have seen this mod on special a few times for around R450 at this shop, hopefully it happens again and then you can get it cheap

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/4/20)

I'm glad that @CashKat88 knew of one for you. 

What are your reasons for wanting one ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (23/4/20)

CashKat88 said:


> View attachment 194731
> View attachment 194732
> 
> 
> ...


Eish i dont mean to be a bearer of bad news here @Chickenstrip but this is one horrible device, used one for 2 weeks and it was a very crappy experience

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (23/4/20)

Jengz said:


> Eish i dont mean to be a bearer of bad news here @Chickenstrip but this is one horrible device, used one for 2 weeks and it was a very crappy experience


Probably one of the worst devices ever made. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (23/4/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I'm glad that @CashKat88 knew of one for you.
> 
> What are your reasons for wanting one ?




Definitely not interested in a squonk. I would like something reliable that I can store away for a few years to decades. Low risk of failure, small and usable as a daily should I need it. 

I really don't enjoy dual battery mods and I've got a mech already.


----------



## Chickenstrip (23/4/20)

If I don't come right I'll probably get a few duplicates of my Tesla WYE80


----------



## blujeenz (23/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Does anyone know of any?
> 
> I'm looking for one but can't think of any to look for.



Im willing to bet you wont find one, but try "single batt pwm box mod" if you feel lucky.

All pwm mods I've seen use a mosfet and 555 timer chip, the mosfet, usually a irlb3034, has an on voltage of 4.5V so its not going to work on one batt.
All VV single batt mods use boost circuits so it makes sense to just go the whole hog from the start if you're adding in a lot of electronics.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chickenstrip (23/4/20)

blujeenz said:


> Im willing to bet you wont find one, but try "single batt pwm box mod" if you feel lucky.
> 
> All pwm mods I've seen use a mosfet and 555 timer chip, the mosfet, usually a irlb3034, has an on voltage of 4.5V so its not going to work on one batt.
> All VV single batt mods use boost circuits so it makes sense to just go the whole hog from the start if you're adding in a lot of electronics.


So far I've seen 2. They do exist. But they're definitely quite rare. Based on your logic here, are you saying that If one were to use a standard chip from a dual battery pwm and only had place for a single battery, the device wouldn't fire?


----------



## blujeenz (23/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> So far I've seen 2. They do exist. But they're definitely quite rare. Based on your logic here, are you saying that If one were to use a standard chip from a dual battery pwm and only had place for a single battery, the device wouldn't fire?



Exactly that, not logic, just facts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (23/4/20)

blujeenz said:


> Exactly that, not logic, just facts.
> 
> View attachment 194765



Thanks, that saves me time and money. I intended to tear apart a dual battery and build my own. Good to know beforehand that it would have been futile!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (23/4/20)

I found this which has definitely tickled my fancy. I think if the famous hexohm button can be replaced by something less "in-your-face" I'd be very happy with it.

Hexohm Mini 80W single battery 18650







https://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/88...num-alloy-142356v-1-x-18650.html#.XqGwK8gzZPY

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

